# Counter-Balance grip on a 'regular' putter?



## One Planer (Oct 13, 2014)

Aside from altering the swing weight of the putter (If not re-weighted) making the head lighter, would there be any other positive or negative effects in performance? 

I'm considering putting a 16.5" counter balance grip on Odyssey purely from a hand positioning point of view. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a 34 inch Odyssey tank #1 counter balanced that is available for Â£50 inc p&p to save you worrying


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 13, 2014)

I fitted a counterweight into my Wilson 8881 putter and the difference it has made to my long distance putting has been most noticable. I used a metal counterweight from Nordica Golf http://www.nordicagolf.co.uk/putter-counterweights.html the only place I could find one. Their stuff comes from Europe but delivery is quite quick & they appear to be quite reputable. Worth a try, you'll notice a difference.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 14, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I fitted a counterweight into my Wilson 8881 putter and the difference it has made to my long distance putting has been most noticable. I used a metal counterweight from Nordica Golf http://www.nordicagolf.co.uk/putter-counterweights.html the only place I could find one. Their stuff comes from Europe but delivery is quite quick & they appear to be quite reputable. Worth a try, you'll notice a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Did you re-weight the head or leave as is?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 14, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Did you re-weight the head or leave as is?
		
Click to expand...

Just left it, I think that's the whole point. It feels different but it just let's you judge the long putts so well.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 14, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Just left it, I think that's the whole point. It feels different but it just let's you judge the long putts so well.
		
Click to expand...

Normally counter balance putters have a heavier head (... And sometimes shaft) I believe.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 14, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Normally counter balance putters have a heavier head (... And sometimes shaft) I believe.
		
Click to expand...

I remember reading about this somewhere before I did it & I'm sure it didn't say anything about weighting the head. Can't for the life of me remember where it was I read it. You should be aware that the process might not be reversible, the counterweight is quite a snug fit. I originally bought my Wilson putter just to experiment. It worked so well I did the Anser too but when I inserted the counterweight I had to hammer the last bit in and the shaft split slightly. Doesn't affect the way it putts but I doubt I'd ever be able to get it out. As it happens my long putting is currently incredibly good with my cheap, experimental putter.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 14, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I remember reading about this somewhere before I did it & I'm sure it didn't say anything about weighting the head. Can't for the life of me remember where it was I read it. You should be aware that the process might not be reversible, the counterweight is quite a snug fit. I originally bought my Wilson putter just to experiment. It worked so well I did the Anser too but when I inserted the counterweight I had to hammer the last bit in and the shaft split slightly. Doesn't affect the way it putts but I doubt I'd ever be able to get it out. As it happens my long putting is currently incredibly good with my cheap, experimental putter.
		
Click to expand...

Good point about the plug.

I would have thought it easier to use the counter balanced grips (As I originally planned). That way you simply cut the grip off to remove the counterbalance.

Re-weighting the head with tape or tungsten powder is only really to keep the swing weight similar to when it started. 

A heavier grip will move the swing weight quite a few points. Re-weighting the head counters this.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 14, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Good point about the plug.

I would have thought it easier to use the counter balanced grips (As I originally planned). That way you simply cut the grip off to remove the counterbalance.

Re-weighting the head with tape or tungsten powder is only really to keep the swing weight similar to when it started. 

A heavier grip will move the swing weight quite a few points. Re-weighting the head counters this.
		
Click to expand...

The counterbalance I used is 100g. Not sure if a grip would add that much.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 14, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			The counterbalance I used is 100g. Not sure if a grip would add that much.
		
Click to expand...

I know the Ping AVS Counter balance grip is 131g and there are some heavier than that.

Only around 20g-30g difference.


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 14, 2014)

If you want to play around first then chop the end of your current grip so that the shaft end is exposed. Get some string a long bolt and some nuts (lots of nuts) you can then thread the nuts onto the bolt to whatever weight you want to add, wrap the string around the bolt and insert into shaft. Keep adding nuts until you find a nice feel, you can even move the weight around by changing the strong length.

Once your happy take out the bolt and weight it, add that weight to your current grip weight and you have an idea of what weight grip you need to find.... Or do it even cheaper and keep the bolt and add loads of hot melt glue and stick it inside the shaft instead, meaning you can add a standard grip of your choice.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 14, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			If you want to play around first then chop the end of your current grip so that the shaft end is exposed. Get some string a long bolt and some nuts (lots of nuts) you can then thread the nuts onto the bolt to whatever weight you want to add, wrap the string around the bolt and insert into shaft. Keep adding nuts until you find a nice feel, you can even move the weight around by changing the strong length.

Once your happy take out the bolt and weight it, add that weight to your current grip weight and you have an idea of what weight grip you need to find.... Or do it even cheaper and keep the bolt and add loads of hot melt glue and stick it inside the shaft instead, meaning you can add a standard grip of your choice.
		
Click to expand...

Probably easier for me to go with post #2 :rofl:

You have mail Homer :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Oct 16, 2014)

Taking the thread off on a slight tangent for a moment.

Would a 17" grip fit a 'regular' 34"-35" putter correctly or would the lower section need building up?


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 16, 2014)

I have my Ping Scottsdale WolverineC cut at 35" (I am normally 32") with the Ping AVS CB grip on. As it is a mallet putter it is already a heavy head, I have left the CB weight out. I'm finding it much easier on short putts and judging distance on longer ones. I tried a Senita CB that had the weight in and the heavier head but found it too heavy, was great on 4-5 footers but couldn't judge long putts. I find the normal weight head without the counter weight a great compromise.
I did have to build up the tape under bottom part of the grip.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 16, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			I have my Ping Scottsdale WolverineC cut at 35" (I am normally 32") with the Ping AVS CB grip on. As it is a mallet putter it is already a heavy head, I have left the CB weight out. I'm finding it much easier on short putts and judging distance on longer ones. I tried a Senita CB that had the weight in and the heavier head but found it too heavy, was great on 4-5 footers but couldn't judge long putts. I find the normal weight head without the counter weight a great compromise.
*I did have to build up the tape under bottom part of the grip*.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought.

How many layer did you find worked best?


----------



## MGL (Oct 16, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Normally counter balance putters have a heavier head (... And sometimes shaft) I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit of a myth!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 16, 2014)

I have  one of these (probably the original counter-balance mechanism) hanging about.

http://www.balancecertified.com/drop-in-weights.html

Was added to a putter that was shortened, but I preferred it without the C-B.

Can simply be inserted into end of shaft and 'locked' with Allen key.


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 16, 2014)

MGL said:



			Thats a bit of a myth!
		
Click to expand...

Which bit ? Are you saying head is not heavier ... or shaft isn't heavier.


----------



## delc (Oct 17, 2014)

I have fitted a 100 Super Stroke 'Claw' grip to a slightly shortened Yes putter.  I had to add rather a lot of Lead tape to the head to get its swing weight back to D1.  Putters start to become a bit twitchy if the swing weight gets too low!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2014)

delc said:



			I have fitted a 100 Super Stroke 'Claw' grip to a slightly shortened Yes putter.  I had to add rather a lot of Lead tape to the head to get its swing weight back to D1.  Putters start to become a bit twitchy if the swing weight gets too low!  

Click to expand...

It's not a counter balance one though is it ?


----------



## One Planer (Oct 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not a counter balance one though is it ?
		
Click to expand...

Strictly speaking no it isn't. For it to be counterbalanced the weight in the shaft must be *above* the hands.


----------



## delc (Oct 17, 2014)

T



Gareth said:



			Strictly speaking no it isn't. For it to be counterbalanced the weight in the shaft must be *above* the hands.
		
Click to expand...

That rather depends on where you choose to place your hands on the grip. Counter balanced putters usually have fairly long grips to allow you grip down. Basically they are fairly heavy overall but have a reasonably normal swing weight if held in the intended position. The extra weight is supposed to smooth out your putting stroke.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 17, 2014)

It is my understanding that anything with weight in the putter grip moves the balance point making it counter balanced. It doesn't necessarily have to be above the hands. 


Take bocceri secret grip for example.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 17, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			It is my understanding that anything with weight in the putter grip moves the balance point making it counter balanced. It doesn't necessarily have to be above the hands. 


Take bocceri secret grip for example.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.pga.com/golf-equipment/g...mily-counterbalanced-putters-three-new-models




			To optimize its counterbalance technology, TaylorMade explained, golfers should assume their normal address position and grip the club two to three inches below the top end of the grip. By doing so, more weight is above the golferâ€™s hands, which is key for increasing stability.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 17, 2014)

That's what they say. I've put a weight into the grip of a heavy mallet putter.  It is as counter balanced as those Taylor made putters. I have used them too. 

They encourage you to grip two or three inches down.  What they are saying is to try and find the best place that you feel comfortable with. Everyone will have their own preference.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 17, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			That's what they say. I've put a weight into the grip of a heavy mallet putter.  It is as counter balanced as those Taylor made putters. I have used them too. 

They encourage you to grip two or three inches down.  What they are saying is to try and find the best place that you feel comfortable with. Everyone will have their own preference.
		
Click to expand...

Most Ping, TM and Odyseey Cb putters are 38" in length for the specific reason of getting the weight above the hands. 

Yes, there are shorter versions but are compensated for with heavier shafts. 

I very much doub the OEM's would make shafts 38" without good reason.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 17, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I very much doub the OEM's would make shafts 38" without good reason.
		
Click to expand...


People have adding weight to their putter grip for decades. What reason could OEM's try to dress up old technology as ground breaking?  I havÂ£nt got a cluÂ£!


----------

